
AMD releases Radeon Crimson 16.12.1 with a dozen of new features - kirillkh
http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-Edition-16.12.1-Release-Notes.aspx
======
geezerjay
Related discussion:

AMD responds to Linux kernel maintainer's rejection of AMDGPU patch

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13142285](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13142285)

~~~
kirillkh
I don't think that's related in any way other than it's also about the video
card driver.

